# Toro 6HP Lawnmower



## sod (Apr 29, 2007)

I have a 1999 Toro Personal Pace Lawnmower Model 20023 with the 6 HP B&S motor that has a problem that I don't think I have every seen discussed here. 

Basically the problem is that when I go to first start it after it has been sitting for a few days and the engine is cold, it seems to not have any spark and does not start. But when I turn the mower over and move the blade a third of a turn, the mower starts right up on the first pull just like normal. Any ideas on what would cause this weird condition? Thoughts on a fix would also be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

Does it seem not to have a spark or does it not have one? My first thought is that the spark is fine. You probably have a problem with the primer, and when you turn it over, fuel is getting into the intake pipe enabling it to start. When you try to start it cold, check to be sure fuel is coming out of the nozzle inside the carburetor when you push the primer.


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Just what I was thinking your primer needs to be replaced.


----------



## richieb (Jun 3, 2010)

If it is a pull start you are moving the blade when you pull the rope. When you turn the mower over you are moving the fuel around. The primer sounds like a good place to start.


----------



## sod (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I have been out of town and thus the no reply until now. I will check the primer tomorrow.

Sod


----------

